# Electives



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi this is Iqrarocks!

I am in 2nd year of medical school in Pakistan. I plan on doing my residency in U.S. preferably in Internal Medicine. I will be done with my 2nd year this October and vacation/elective time will follow. Instead of wasting my vacations sitting idly, I want to do electives. Can anyone recommend me what would be the best elective to take? (And also please tell me if electives outside U.S. count) 
Regardless of whether these will count in terms of getting me a residency in U.S., I hope this will help me clinically.

So what elective should I do from the following choices?
Explanations along with answers would be much appreciated!

Cardiology
Endocrinology
Nephrology
Rheumatology
Gastroenterology
General Medicine


Thanks!
Sincerely
Iqrarocks


----------

